# Brakes are way too sharp



## richmaw (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, wonder if any one can help, try searching but very little comes up.
My brakes are extremely sharp, you can't really ease them on, as soon as you touch the pedal the brakes engage quite sharply. I bought the car about 6months ago, i thought they might fade or get easier. The discs look fairly newish, and they brakes have plenty of meat left on them.. If any body could shed some light on the subject it would be great thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brakes are way too sharp (richmaw)*

Seems like your brakes may just be slightly more aggressive than your liking...... I would doubt there is anything wrong with your system.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Brakes are way too sharp (richmaw)*

it's the pad compound. the pads are more agressive than you are used to.
you can learn to modulate them in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try rolling your foot on the pedal rather than stepping on it. if that makes sense?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brakes are way too sharp (HilF)*



HilF said:


> it's the pad compound. the pads are more agressive than you are used to.
> you can learn to modulate them in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> QUOTE]
> This may not be true, booster tuning is actualy the largest contributor to aggressive brake bite. The jump in point of the booster will control how much boost assist comes on with stroke, if alot of assist comes with small stroke, the brakes bite really hard. Audi uses a very aggressive jump in point normally, it allows the driver to get a false sense of performance by feeling (which is not necessarily a bad thing)


----------

